# Tweeter magnetodinámico reforzado con piezoeléctrico



## JotaEle (Mar 26, 2014)

Estimados colegas, permitidme que os solicite un poco de vuestra atención para que me ayudéis a solucionar un pequeño problema que se me ha planteado. Hace un tiempo me aventuré a construir mi primer sistema de sonido triamplificado, el cual se encuentra ya prácticamente completo. Usa un filtro activo cuyas frecuencias de corte son 200 Hz y 4 KHz.

En la etapa de agudos en principio he usado dos tweeters de bobina marca Beyma modelo CP-16, obviamente uno por canal. Pero como la frecuencia de corte de este tweeter recomendada por el fabricante es de unos 6 KHz, el corte del filtro me viene muy bajo para estos trasductores. Lo más práctico en este sentido sería modificar el filtro y subir el corte a esos 6 KHz, pero después lo pensé mejor y opté por reforzar a los Beyma con un par de piezoeléctricos que tenía a mano: dos Fonestar FSN-1016 (que son muy baratos y si palmaran, pues tampoco se perdería mucho), aunque ello implicara tener que usar un filtro pasivo (la etapa de agudos entrega 15+15W RMS, más que suficiente para alimentar a todo el conjunto, teniendo en cuenta el alto rendimiento de los tweeters y sin tener que usar una L-Pad). El problema está en que el fabricante de esos tweeters no indica la impedancia, aunque deduzco que debe ser bastante alta como la de todos los piezoeléctricos.

Muestro a continuación el esquema del filtro pasivo tal y como está ahora montado. Su Fc es de 7500 Hz:







Al ponerlo en funcionamiento, noto que el piezoeléctrico apenas suena, emite sonido dentro del rango deseado (4000-7500 Hz) pero a muy bajo SPL.

Sé que un piezoeléctrico se comporta eléctricamente como un condensador, y que trabajan con tensión, al contrario que los magnetodinámicos. Por lo que he estado leyendo, algunos han optado por conectar una resistencia de potencia de 8 Ohm en paralelo con el piezoeléctrico, para que así el amplificador “vea” una impedancia equivalente, pero en mi caso tengo en paralelo otra impedancia de 8 Ohm (la del Beyma), por lo que tengo mis serias dudas y cierto temor de dañar la etapa de potencia.

¿Qué me aconsejáis?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/ajustar-respuesta-tweeter-piezo-electrico-22677/


----------



## JotaEle (Mar 26, 2014)

Fogonazo, qué rápido. Desde luego que haces honor a tu nick. 

Mil gracias, fenómeno.


----------

